

Yahoo “Objected Strenuously” to the NSA’s PRISM Program - swilliams
http://lawyerist.com/yahoo-objected-strenuously-to-the-nsas-prism-program/

======
segacontroller
>The government was ordered to report back by July 12, 2013 on the timetable
for that review.

So where can I get more information on the report that is to be filed today?

([http://blog.zwillgen.com/2013/07/10/fisa-court-of-review-
iss...](http://blog.zwillgen.com/2013/07/10/fisa-court-of-review-issues-
unsealing-ordemarc-zwillinger-allowed-to-disclose-personal-involvement-for-
the-first-time/))

